# [Suche/Kaufe] Sammlerfiguren von Herr der Ringe (Sideshow Weta, Danbury Mint usw.)



## Cryptic-Ravage (28. April 2010)

Hi!

Da ich meine HdR-Sammlung nun mal wieder ein bisschen ausbauen will (hab mehr Platz jetzt!     ), suche ich Sammlerfiguren und Dioramas (Büsten eher nicht). 
Wenn ihr welche daheim habt und evtl. verkaufen wollt bitte ein Bild und eine ungefähre Preisvorstellung reinposten, das wäre super. 
Besonders suche ich folgende Teile:

- Danbury Mint Minas Tirith 
- Danbury Mint Barad-Dur
- Sideshow Weta Cave Troll
- Sideshow Weta Ringwraith on Steed
usw....

Ich freu mich auf eure Angebote!        


-Cryptic-


----------

